# Looking to get chickens for the first time



## Aeb1419 (Jun 24, 2021)

Hello. I am currently looking to purchase chickens for the first time. Im doing it as a gift for my wife that has always wanted. I plan to get a total of 3. I live in NJ and have 3 acres so I know it wont be much of a problem. I was hoping to get some insight on exactly how all this works.

1. where do I buy a chicken coop? I found an online vendor called overez chicken coops. Has anyone ever purchased from them before?

2. where can I buy baby chicks? Would like to hatch them on my own but not sure how much work is invovles.I found the breed orpington that I think will suit best for a beginner. Any recommendations?

3. i have foxes in my area. Should I be worried? What can I do to prevent them from getting into the chicken coop? Im hoping this vendor has well built coops

4. Will the chickens be fine in the winter? I see that the orpington is hardy in the winter but just want to make sure they will be ok.

5. what is the average amount spent to maintain a chicken?

6. any advice at all would be helpful. Ill take all advice.

Hope to hear from you guys soon. Thanks in advance for all the support.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had to look EZcoop up. It's as I thought, say the coop will hold X birds when there's no way it would hold that many.

Large fowl birds like the Orps need a minimum 4X4 feet of clear floor space. That means space not taken up with the waterer and feeder. Three Orps would need a coop that is minimum 12 square feet that is not used by the feeder and waterer. 

For instant made the easiest would be to buy a premade shed. It can be adapted very easily to a secure coop. 

I always recommend a secure outside run for times birds have to be kept up for safety. You can bury wire that would prevent predators from digging under. Use a 1X2 welded wire for more security. 

They'll be fine in winter. As long as they have ventilation without cold air blowing right on them they should do well.

LOL Who knows how much we spend to keep our birds. It's whatever it costs. This biggest expense to the initial outlay for house. A bag of feed is 16/20 dollars. With three birds 50 pounds would last a while. Then there's the addiction part where we have treats for them.

Feed store or private breeder for purchases. Not sure what's up your way or when they have chicks for sale. Then there's the issue of the feed store having Orps. 

I need to see if I can reach out to one of our people that just moved from NJ. She'd know all the information.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Where are you in NJ?

Foxes will keep coming back if they can get at your birds. Best coop is to get from Brodheckers in Newton nj. They are solid and built to last. 
Those EZ coops suck if you live in North nj sussex County as the winters are brutal.
For chicks you can go to tractor supply but they must be kept in your house in a brooder till they are coop ready... you are better off buying birds that are already fully feathered .

Coops must be cleaned every day....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maryellen is the member I asked to step in for local ideas.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Also... water must be given year round... even In winter. Which means you have to run electric to your coop to use electric plug in dog water bowls in the winter.

And the big question- who is gonna clean the coop every day,who is going to feed and water them? Chickens are ALOT of work. You have to care for them every day. They get lice,mites,worms, egg bound, prolapses..

If your wife works and you work will you both be able to spend ah hour -two hours a day cleaning the coop and run??? .


----------



## Aeb1419 (Jun 24, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Maryellen is the member I asked to step in for local ideas.


Thank you much appreciated


----------



## Aeb1419 (Jun 24, 2021)

Maryellen said:


> Also... water must be given year round... even In winter. Which means you have to run electric to your coop to use electric plug in dog water bowls in the winter.
> 
> And the big question- who is gonna clean the coop every day,who is going to feed and water them? Chickens are ALOT of work. You have to care for them every day. They get lice,mites,worms, egg bound, prolapses..
> 
> If your wife works and you work will you both be able to spend ah hour -two hours a day cleaning the coop and run??? .


completely understand. My wife works from home and is a lover of animals. She will clean and do all maintenance on what is needed.
I will look into broadheckers. Thanks for the insight.
I live in Califon NJ.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

If I were you I would try getting chicks from tractor supply their is one in Monroe Township NJ, I got a few of mine from Tractor supply and love them, also I think they have a bin where some are sexed, so if your looking for unsexed or sexed they'll most likely have some for you. But if they don't have buff orpingtons then try Craigslist it's a site you can get anything off of really, and if you are looking to get some off craigslist go to Farm and Garden. What kind of chicken coop are you looking for? 

One with a run that is actually connected to the chicken coop or do you want to build a fence and just put a coop in there? I would get a chicken coop that is actually connected with a run so your chickens are in less danger of getting eaten by something like foxes or other predators since their is a top roof on the run, plus if they are good flyers you don't want them getting out wandering off someplace where something will get them.

I know Overez is really expensive in their chickens coops have you ever looked at their prices? I looked them up and saw most were priced from $1400 to $2000 unless it's what your willing to spend. 

Yes, you should be worried if there are foxes around, like I said get a chicken coop that is actually connected to the run.. It says Buff Orpingtons do fine in 0 degree weather, mine loved the snow, just make sure they have access to the chicken coop so if they get to cold they can warm up in there.. 

Maybe if possible put some electric fencing around the chicken coop to where the chickens can't get to it but if something tries digging under the fence they will get shocked put it on the outside of the coop.. Sorry if this was not very helpful tried my best though hope it was! 

Welcome to the forum also, So great having you here!


----------



## Aeb1419 (Jun 24, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> If I were you I would try getting chicks from tractor supply their is one in Monroe Township NJ, I got a few of mine from Tractor supply and love them, also I think they have a bin where some are sexed, so if your looking for unsexed or sexed they'll most likely have some for you. But if they don't have buff orpingtons then try Craigslist it's a site you can get anything off of really, and if you are looking to get some off craigslist go to Farm and Garden. What kind of chicken coop are you looking for?
> 
> One with a run that is actually connected to the chicken coop or do you want to build a fence and just put a coop in there? I would get a chicken coop that is actually connected with a run so your chickens are in less danger of getting eaten by something like foxes or other predators since their is a top roof on the run, plus if they are good flyers you don't want them getting out wandering off someplace where something will get them.
> 
> ...


thanks for the great advice. Sorry for the ignorance but what do you mean by sexed and unsexed?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Whether they're going to be a rooster or hen. If you don't want a rooster the sexed is the better direction to go.

If you would like to hatch some baby Orps then you'll need a rooster. Most of the time that breed's roosters are docile and very good at protecting their hens.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol tractor supply won't guarantee you will get hens only. Check with Califon ordinance on roosters. Just cause you have 3 acres the town ordinance might prohibit roosters. Plus roosters crow All the time. Your neighbors might not appreciate a 4am wake up call.
I'd get older birds that are definitely hens. Brodheckers sells hens they have brown,green,blue egg layers and they are not expensive. You will need a dog kennel type run with hardwire all around and 15 inches deep as predators can dig. Chicken food also attracts rats... once the rats show up its a bitch to get rid of them as they are smart like a human and I'm not kidding.

You're gonna pay $2000 or more for a solid coop . Bears can break a solid coop apart. 
Don't fall for the TV advertised eco coops or the plastic ones. They suck for summer temps and winter temps.
And I'd seriously discuss this with your wife.. she might not enjoy the daily cleaning of chicken poop as they poop every half hour... 
No one likes surprises especially when they are the ones who will be cleaning up the poop etc. . I work full time and I had anywhere between 6-50 birds. The cleanup is the same you gotta spend time every day with them..
Now I buy my eggs and don't miss all the work they took


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Honestly I'd have your wife clean someone else's coop and take care of someone's birds to see if she will really like caring for birds.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maryellen said:


> Honestly I'd have your wife clean someone else's coop and take care of someone's birds to see if she will really like caring for birds.


Maryellen, it's beginning to sound like you don't miss your chickens as much anymore.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I miss the birds but not the maintenance.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Aeb1419 said:


> thanks for the great advice. Sorry for the ignorance but what do you mean by sexed and unsexed?


Just read what robin said below your post.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So are you torn on what to do? Would it be better not to be growing your flock like you did in NJ? Or will you end up suffering from chicken math?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> Just read what robin said below your post.


I just read your signature, it's a hoot.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> So are you torn on what to do? Would it be better not to be growing your flock like you did in NJ? Or will you end up suffering from chicken math?


Lol!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I just read your signature, it's a hoot.


Mine?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> Mine?


Yep.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Robin I'm not doing it again. Working full time and all my.othr animals is enough. After not caring for chickens I like the extra time I have. I miss them as all mine were super friendly. But I don't miss the work involved and I'm a huge animal lover. If I wasn't working I'd get more. 
My husband got 4 so HE has 4. I asked him so how do you like the upkeep and maintenance... he said he now knows why I won't get them again....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You understand why I sold out. The pleasure just wasn't there anymore due to all of the work. 

What was different is that I did keep the 15 important to be or too old to be of use to the purchaser of the flock. I just lost my last bird this Spring. Of course I have the Guineas and Quail but they don't require the maintenance the chickens did.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I don't know what y'all were doing that required so much cleaning and upkeep. Granted, my raised coop is small (5x5) and I only have 6 birds, but I doubt I spend 2 hours per year cleaning the coop. When I designed my coop I intentionally designed it so I didn't have to clean it often. Instead of a poop board, I have 1x2 welded wire under the roost. What chicken crap doesn't fall through to the ground (and it all won't) gets brushed off/through with a deck brush or scraped through with a hoe. My homemade waterer is 5 gallons with horizontal nipples. My original feeder was homemade with 4 inch PVC. I now use a hog feeder which holds 50 lbs of feed. Once a year I replace the pine shavings on the coop floor. I have never cleaned my 16x8 run. Every fall I just add more leaves. I didn't get chickens to work at keeping chickens. I'm old and lazy.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Yep.


Thanks..


----------



## Rayzhen (8 mo ago)

If you're raising chickens for the first time, there are a few things you should know in order to keep your chickens safe from predators. First, you'll need to construct a chicken coop that is sturdy and well-ventilated. Then, you'll need to surround the perimeter of the coop with poultry netting or electric netting to deter predators such as deer, bear, raccoons, rabbits, foxes, coyotes, etc. Finally, make sure to provide your chickens with plenty of food and water so they can stay healthy and happy!


----------

